
Parler Speedruns the Content Moderation Learning Curve - pulisse
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20200630/23525844821/parler-speedruns-content-moderation-learning-curve-goes-we-allow-everything-to-were-good-censors-days.shtml
======
quantified
I think Parler will be a fascinating experiment in the type of community that
eventually gravitates to it, especially those that leave Twitter for it. Will
there be a cat-and-mouse game to see how to consistently troll without getting
banned, sort of like the games Chinese play with their censors?

~~~
Daishiman
It will either turn into a real grown-up community with real content
moderation and guidelines and nontrivial spend in automated and manual content
removal or turn into a useless cesspit like Voat.

We've seen this experiment repeat itself over and over again in internet
communities, there is little value in repeating it again with no novelties.

